# Belmont, MA group seeking players



## The Souljourner (Aug 4, 2005)

We play every Wednesday from 7pm to 10 or 11pm at my apartment in Belmont.  We currently have a DM and 3 players at 9th level playing D&D 3.5 in a homebrew world (fairly standard world and rules, just using the DM's own made up geography).  We're all 28-32 years old, relaxed atmosphere (pizza and beer more often than not) but focused on playing, generally a good mix of fighting and role play.  We've been playing together for about three years now.  The DM is amazing, one of the best I've ever played with (and I've played with a lot).  The campaign has a long story arc with dozens of directions it could go at any time, but with a focused end goal (and nothing so simple as "kill person x").

Looking for 1-2 mature players who can make it to 90% of Wednesday nights.  Experience GMing systems other than D&D is a definite plus, since we'd like to set up another game to alternate with D&D.  

I needed, you can get picked up from Alewife, since one of our crew already comes in from Harvard Square.

Respond if interested.

-The Souljourner


----------



## The Souljourner (Aug 8, 2005)

Spot(s) filled.  Thanks for playing.


----------

